# Protecting Alloys



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just about to purchase and fit a new set of alloys

And recommendations for what to use to protect alloys? Polish/ wax anything else?

Cheers

Andy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Best thing is to wash them regularly


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant (236ml)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/gtechniq-c5 ... rmour-15ml

Great stuff

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

+1 for C5


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

+2 for C5 just make sure you allow it to cure overnight.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool thanks guys. I do keep them as clean as possible but live in a flat and don't have access to a hose so have to wash by hand and getting Audi Rotors which have a polished edge so just want them to last as long as possible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

+3 for C5. It's great stuff, make sure you do your preparation before applying. Wash, Clay, Fallout remover etc to ensure they are free from anything before applying.

Maintaining is just a case of using a pressure washer to remove the majority of the dirt then using some bilberry letting it soak and jet washing off. If heavily dirty agrivating with a brush may be required

EDIT::: didn't read your last post but use the method above just without the pressure washer. And once agrivated with a brush use a microfibres towel to remove the dirt / rinse with a watering can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool thanks, hoping to apply it before I got the wheels so will be brand new when applied 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> Cool thanks, hoping to apply it before I got the wheels so will be brand new when applied
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be best to apply before they go on the car, would require less prep work. I made that mistake and it took me about 4-5 hours to take the wheels off clean them down (properly) and then apply the C5. Luckily I had a spare set of alloys to chuck on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

